# Need help and info



## YASEEN (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi everyone i live in the uk in lancashire, looking at a property in hughada, i want to buy a holiday home and get away from the miserable clouds in lancashire.

Im looking at a resort 2 bedroom 40k at the florenza khamzin resort in hugharda, anybody know this are or any advice tips??? iv not payed my deposit so please be open

second of all its an opplan development its massive u kan type it on the net, i was wondering if any of u out there can help me with wats the procedure of purchasing a property. 

i just dont wana get robbed. lol

many thanks


----------



## countess (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello Yaseen - I know this project - it is very close to my building, just across the road from the sea - it looks like it will be a very nice project. BUT, please be very careful buying offplan especially at this time with the economic recession. Much of the building work in Hurghada is dependent on pre-sales to be able to continue and, at the moment work is becoming very slow as sales are slow. The Florence project is in its very early stages and has not yet completed one floor - have they given you any idea of when they expect to be finished? An example is my friend, who has lived here for 3 years. Two years ago she bought an apartment in a very nice project called The View. After two years of many difficulties she has finally taken over the apartment but is only one of 3-4 people living in a complex of about 150 apartments. Many of the services promised are not yet available - beach, pool, shops etc, and at the moment she has no idea of when they will become available. She is very happy now with the apartment but feels sure that if she had not been here to follow every step it would not have turned out so well. Will you be living out here or will you have someone overseeing the work for you?

If you have any questions about property in Hurghada please feel free to contact me and if I can I will help - email: [email protected]





YASEEN said:


> Hi everyone i live in the uk in lancashire, looking at a property in hughada, i want to buy a holiday home and get away from the miserable clouds in lancashire.
> 
> Im looking at a resort 2 bedroom 40k at the florenza khamzin resort in hugharda, anybody know this are or any advice tips??? iv not payed my deposit so please be open
> 
> ...


----------

